# Toluca/Metepec - Any English Speaking Expat Families plz?



## Kiran1101 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi All
I am new to this forum, my regards to all senior members.
I am Moving to Toluca/Metepec Area with my Kids and husband, as my husband has opted for a job in Toluca. 
I am not sure of the level of English in the Bilingual schools there. While Metepec area looks nice - I would prefer my kids not to loose the English language. Any advise please - shall be grateful! Also if expats with Kids speaking language would to introduce kids it will be nice.
Also if there is any particular school which is preferred by foreigners?
Thanks in advance.
Kiran


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Sorry that I can't offer assistance with the school issue. You might want to participate in the Mexico City Newcomers Group because I'm thinking there are members who are in Toluca. Also, too, buy warm clothes, jackets, etc. for the Winter. It gets cold in Toluca. Best of luck with the new life. Lucky yoiu!

Mexico City Newcomers Website

newcomersmc : Newcomers Club Mexico City Yahoo Group Forum


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your children won't lose English; assuming that you speak it at home, even if they are totally immersed in Spanish at school. They'll simply be bilingual; lucky them! It will open doors for them, no matter where they land.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

My recommendation to ensure your children don‘t lose English is to read, read, read with them. Make English the medium by which they experience wonderful stories that they enjoy and love, and they will always remain motivated to read and understand English. This worked for my family.


----------



## Kiran1101 (Oct 30, 2012)

thanks Longford - will prepare well


----------



## Kiran1101 (Oct 30, 2012)

*thanks*



RVGRINGO said:


> Your children won't lose English; assuming that you speak it at home, even if they are totally immersed in Spanish at school. They'll simply be bilingual; lucky them! It will open doors for them, no matter where they land.


thanks RVG for the optimism! its the way


----------



## Kiran1101 (Oct 30, 2012)

maesonna said:


> My recommendation to ensure your children don‘t lose English is to read, read, read with them. Make English the medium by which they experience wonderful stories that they enjoy and love, and they will always remain motivated to read and understand English. This worked for my family.



yes maesonna thank you
i guess the labor continues....


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Another way to have them keep up in this language is to have them watch American (or any other English speaking) TV without dubbing or subtitles.

My daughter teaches English in Italy, and one of the ways she's gotten her fiancé, who teaches Italian at the high school level, to be more comfortable with colloquial English is to watch a couple US cop shows without the subtitles. He has quite a large English vocabulary, but as they both speak Italian at home, and he obviously does at his job, the only chance that he gets to keep it active is during the shows.

I'm grateful that he's willing to put in the time, as neither my Italian or Spanish is much above toddler level. Since they are so similar, either would work for him. But teeny amounts work best for me, at least at this point!


----------



## Felyria (Nov 13, 2012)

*Hello*

Hello Kira,
I've been living in Metepec for 4 years and from my point of view one of the best schools in many aspects, including the approach for developing english skills, is the oak tree school, besides that I am willing to create a reading club in english with people from different nationalities, it would be great if you want to join us.
Kind regards,
Felyria


----------



## GreatAuk (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi Kiran, 

I just moved to Metepec with my husband and child and am also looking for english speaking people to meet with.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You are right to worry , kids do lose the language if they do not practice it. Speak to them only in English and make them answer in English and that will be enough for them not to lose it. Listening, watching is good but it is not enough they need to speak it as well.
The other problem is that languages constantly change so it would be good if they had playmates to speak with.
When I go home, I have no problems communicating except with young people. No problem speaking to them but it takes me a few weeks to pick up all the new words and slang and that is after a couple of years...


----------



## MegGonzalez (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi, I moved to Metepec last month with my Mexican husband. My Spanish is not at conversational yet, so it's been a pretty lonely month for me. I would love to find some English speakers to meet with, grab a coffee or dinner with! If you're interested please let me know.


----------



## GreatAuk (Nov 24, 2012)

Meg, I'm in Metepec. I don't have enough posts to allow me to send PMs, so if you'd be willing to send me a message with some contact info we could get in touch.


----------



## Ryan-Carmen (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi, I have moved to Toluca since a couple of months ago and I would like to meet families who speak English. Please let me know how I can contact you guys and join the club.

Thanks,

Carmen


----------



## Ryan-Carmen (Apr 13, 2013)

Welcome GreatAuk, 

I am in the same situation as well, I do not know how to contact you guys, my account does not allow me to send private message. By the way, I have moved in June and I really want to meet other English speaking families.


----------



## Ryan-Carmen (Apr 13, 2013)

Meg-Gonzales,

I wish I know how to contact you, my account does not allow me to send you a private message yet, I have read one of your messages but I am not allow to send messages yet, do you think you can send me another private message with a way to contact you?

Thank you so much


----------



## MegGonzalez (Jun 25, 2013)

Ryan Carmen, 

Check your page again quickly before they take it off! 

Good luck!!!

Megan


----------



## YoRay (Jun 26, 2014)

I know this has nothing to do with the subject. But, you have been here for a while and I am looking for a satilite internection. Do you know of one? thanks


----------



## JesAbumi (Aug 5, 2014)

I am looking for English Speakers in Toluca/Metepec. I studied english for years but I never get the chance to practice.


----------

